# Most Interesting Creature



## rgs1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

By far the most interesting living beings in my aquarium are the two Singapore shrimp. They are just shy of 2" each. I can't stop myself from just staring and staring at them. Every time I go to the tank my eyes go right to them. 

Their "hands" are fans of very fine bristles or hairs. They perch themselves in a plant that is in the one of the faster current areas of the tank and hold all their hands out with the fans spread wide. When any debris that they want to eat flows into a hand they clasp it shut and then put that hand in their mouth. As soon as the food item is out of the fan and in the mouth the fan goes right back into the current.

Fascinating little creatures, fascinating.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree, absolutely fascinating. I can't keep them due to my extreme fondness for loaches but I love watching them in the tanks down at my LFS.* Great* pic. One day I hope to have some shrimp.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

How would these do with Livebearers? Or a large tank with 1 Ghost Knife, 1 Ropefish, 1 Red-Tail Shark, 5 Hatchetfish, 3 Pencilfish, 1 Angelfish, 6 Ghost Cats, 3 Female Bettas, 6 Corydoras, 1 Gourami?


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Bamboo shrimp? I was just at the pet store 20 minutes ago and I saw those!


----------

